# changing oil in a 23 hp Kohler



## georgefishes

I'm new to this forum. I just bought a Simplicity Prestige with a 23 hp Kohler engine. In looking it over all I could see for oil drain plugs was a allen head pipe plug along the side of the oil filter.It seems like the old oil will run all over the tractor if you take out that plug. I have two thoughts in mind. One is jacking up the side of the tractor before removing the drain plug and two is I was wondering if they make a drain plug like I had on my old 2155 Cub Cadet with a 15 hp Kohler. On that one you attached a clear piece of plastic tubing and turned the fitting a quarter turn and the oil could be directed to a drain pan. Any help will be appreciated. George


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

yeah, the kohler plug was nice with the lever, but on the simplicity, you cant just take off the filter and not get oil on the motor, I would just take the oil filter off last before filling the oil with new 10w30 and after replacing the filter, fill her up with oil. Then take a rag or something and clean the majority of the oil off the motor, then take your pressure washer and spray the rest off. Dont spray wires tho.


----------



## charlieparrish

Look on opsite side of engine (opsite of oil filter) and tghere should be a flexible tube coming from bottom of engine. It will probably be tucked to frame at rear of engine. Just pull it out and there will be a drain plug on end.


----------



## tcwright

I agree with the previous post suggesting removal of the filter after draining the oil. Prior to removing the filter place a small plastic bag under the filter and snug it up against the engine in order that the oil, which should be a small amount, will drip into the bag and not onto the frame as the filter is removed.

Tom


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

I sometimes use cardboard


----------



## georgefishes

Charlie parrish is right on. The tube was pushed up behind the engine . It makes changing oil a snap. Thanks Georgefishes


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

never thought of that, you see my simplicity has a briggs. the tube comes in a bag.


----------

